# TBS– Classic Reference Bible (HC)



## JM (Jan 13, 2013)

Posted some pics of the Trinitarian Bible Society's Classic Reference Bible on my blog:

Trinitarian Bible Society – Classic Reference Bible (HC) « Feileadh Mor


----------



## JM (Jan 20, 2013)

After being satisfied with the quality of the hardcover Bibles from TBS I'm thinking about ordering the Westminster in HC.


----------



## gkterry (Jan 20, 2013)

I have found the TBS Westminster Bible to be the best size (for carry and reading) and best ancillary features of any Bible. I much prefer a Bible with no commentary.


----------



## Cymro (Jan 21, 2013)

The concordance is good;The maps are on thicker paper and wellcoloured;allround its a lovely production.


----------



## Cymro (Jan 21, 2013)

Afterthought-The hard cover is excellent;well bound;and there are more pages for notes at the back


----------

